# New (OLD) Bolens logo better now?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Let me know you thoughts on the "NEW" (OLD) logo --- 
Thanks, sixchows for scanning and emailing the decal.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
Thanks BUT I thought you could edit out the bottom decal and just use the long top one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

GREEDY GREEDY

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You like it now, SIXER?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good but i cant make out what is to the left of bolens... im probably just going blind


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

FMC?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:spinsmile :dancingfo mexican 2funny indian :egypt: 

I'm happy! You happy? We all happy!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: :grapevine :hooray: :hooray: :clap: :clap: Its about time


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

OH BABY !!!

:elephant: :elephant: :elephant: Now You're Talking :elephant: :elephant: :elephant:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, what next huh? A picture of completed lattice work from Tuba?

DONT STOP MY HEART!

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
THANKS!!! Looks great! Would've answered sooner but had to get on the road before my customers spent all their(my?) money.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The decal was part of set for attachments from jeremy barlow. He also has mower deck sets and 1050 and 1250 sets.
[email protected]


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *looks good but i cant make out what is to the left of bolens... im probably just going blind *


On the left is "FMC" and under that "corporation". Which is Food Machinery and Chemical Corporation. Still in business in the chemical industry. www.fmc.com


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

That's much better!


----------

